# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Noga boli i puchnie

## damian1995

Witam, mój tata ma problem. Od dluzszego czasu boli i puchnie mu noga, mial badanie ultrasonograficzne i wyszlo z niego to '' zyly glebokie udowa wspolna, gleboka uda, udowa powierzchowna, podkolanowa, piszczelowe przednie i tylne, strzalkowe, srodmiesniowe drozne elastyczne, podatne na ucisk. Obecnosci skrzeplin nie stwierdzono. Przeplyw krwi modulowany oddechowo. Aparat zastawkowy wydolny.
Zyla odpiszczelowa i odstrzalkowa wydolne. Obecny niewydolny perforator Cocketa na wysokosci 10cm powyzej kostki przysrodkowej.
Tetnice drozne, bez zwezen o prawidlowym trojzalamkowym spektrum przeplywu''

Lekarz przypisal lek o nazwie Phlebodia i kazal sie oszczedzac i schudnac. Tata wazy jakies jakies 110kg przy 182cm wzrostu. Dodam ze bol i opuchlizna nasila sie przy dluzszym wysilku, tata z zawodu jest piekarzem.

Dzisiaj uskarzal sie rowniez na bol prawej reki.

Prosze o porade i pozdrawiam.

----------


## CentrumSynergiaChorzów

Można w tej sytuacji skorzystać z pomocy fizjoterapeuty. Badanie pozwoli określić co może być przyczyną dolegliwości a fizjoterapia oferuje szeroki wachlarz zabiegów i procedur przeciwbólowych i przeciwobrzękowych. Jeśli noga nie była kontuzjowana to przyczyny problemu należy szukać nie tylko w dużej wadze ale także w nieprawidłowym nawykowym ustawieniu kończyn dolnych. Fizjoterapeuta powinien sprawdzić także to i na tej podstawia postawić diagnozę a później dostosować program terapii.

----------

